# the right way to win back a cheating GF



## rubpy3 (Nov 19, 2013)

Not with sorry, I'll do this, I'll do that...

The Expendables -Jason Statham Fight Scene - YouTube

Just simple words: You should've waited. I was worth it.


----------



## HeartInPieces (Sep 13, 2013)

I am not gonna lie that was pretty bad a** but he should just dropped her and moved on.


----------



## rubpy3 (Nov 19, 2013)

HeartInPieces said:


> I am not gonna that was pretty bad a** but he should just dropped her and moved on.


Honestly speaking, the current trend of men winning back betraying women does sicken me a little. The plot usually follows:

1) Man goes through hardship of life, woman leaves
2) Woman bangs other guy, while our hero pleads for another chance
3) Our hero gets shot down
4) Our hero performs some amazing deed
5) The woman, so touched, comes back to our hero
6) Our hero, so damned grateful, takes her back no question asked.

The problem I have is with (6). Why do men always take back women who abandons the relation when the men needs support the most (1)?

Also, the value of man is obviously higher by (6). Why doesn't our hero look for someone better?


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Not to get sidetracked since I agree with your sentiment above, but what does this "tell society" about women as well?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Noble1 said:


> Not to get sidetracked since I agree with your sentiment above, but what does this "tell society" about women as well?


That cheating is socially acceptable



rubpy3 said:


> Honestly speaking, the current trend of men winning back betraying women does sicken me a little. The plot usually follows:
> 
> 1) Man goes through hardship of life, woman leaves
> 2) Woman bangs other guy, while our hero pleads for another chance
> ...


This is hollywood no?



HeartInPieces said:


> I am not gonna that was pretty bad a** but he should just dropped her and moved on.


Agreed


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> This is hollywood no?


yes, that is why women have become so dump with the new tv series and movies:

- Having an affair if you have problems in the marriage or if you have a soccer mom life (monotony) is romantic and you can live with the memory forever.
- Sleep with other men is a good way to give your man a lesson that he is taking you for granted, in the end he will fight for you and make the impossible to have you back.
- Sleeping and fooling around with two guys and at the same time and have them totally mad in love for you is cool and romantic (hunger games, twilight).
- Having sex with a married man/woman can led to funny sitatuations where you are not at fault (friends, Mom, two an a half man).
- Having feelings and sex for/with everybody in your social circle is exciting, romantic and pretty common, you never know if the love of your life is gonna be the best friend of your girlfriend/boyfriend (beverly hills, OC, dowson's creek).
- Finally the true love conquer and forgives everything so in the end the love of your life will forgive you if you screw up (so many movies that I dont want to quote them, and he/she may forgive you but that does not mean is gonna take you back).
- And with your true love you have to live happily ever after in a total state of bliss 24/7 (disney have been feeding this crap to girls for many generations)

so yes tv is a bad influence in today's realtionship view.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Win back a cheating woman? Why would anyone with a shred of self respect want to do that?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

But tis is capitalism no? Drama sell$!!!

The mindf-ck though is whether the media reflects the attitudes of the people, or do the people reflect the attitude of the media?


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

"Winning" back a cheating GF/spouse? Surely you jest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rubpy3 (Nov 19, 2013)

I started the thread without much critical thinking. I saw Hollywood and bought into Hollywood. I thought it was cool. However, as I thought more about it, and read more of other's replies, I realized the insanity of the propositions.

If any one you spent some time in the CWI group on TAM, it would seem that cheating wives far outnumber cheating men. Why? Culturally we are indoctrinating youth male and female that the XY chromosomes are "catches" and something that will slip away. The infidelity from women are becoming socially acceptable behaviors. All they need is cry, attach an abuse charge or two, and they will get away with pretty much anything.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Twilight was bad enough...now we have Fifty Shades of Grey film coming out soon that is going to make scores of women dissatisfied in their marriages.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Loved " The Expendables " movie sequels , loved every single hit movie Statham acted in. 
I Like Jason Statham , but he seems to be a wuss around women in real life just like in his movie personae .

IMO , a man his age , having accomplished that phenomenal level of success ought not to accept and have that kind of drama in his (real )love life .


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

In all fairness to Twilight (and I'm not a fan of the writing, or the films, or the characters) actually, the main character wasn't unfaithful, didn't cheat on anyone, and (was made to) wait until she was married to have intimate relations.

The rest of it is pretty toxic though.

Cheating GFs? Life is too short.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

Rags said:


> In all fairness to Twilight (and I'm not a fan of the writing, or the films, or the characters) actually, the main character wasn't unfaithful, didn't cheat on anyone, and (was made to) wait until she was married to have intimate relations.
> 
> The rest of it is pretty toxic though.
> 
> Cheating GFs? Life is too short.


you are a dude, you are not supposed to know that, the only excuse acceptable is if your woman forced you to watch the movies with her LOL.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Rags said:


> In all fairness to Twilight (and I'm not a fan of the writing, or the films, or the characters) actually, the main character wasn't unfaithful, didn't cheat on anyone, and (was made to) wait until she was married to have intimate relations.


Tricka what?? The girl was kissing and snuggling with another dude and was all, "I don't know what I want??" And still being "best friends" with a guy who was a boundary pusher.

Edward should have sucked her neck like a champ.

And yes I get pissed when I watch Hollywood movies now LOL. My girlfriend made me watch Serendipity and as soon as it started, before I even said anything, she went, "I never thought about this movie before, you must be seething." Yes I was a little frustrated that her favorite romance movie involved two people cheating on their fiancees "Just to make sure nothing was there." Oy vay...........

But to answer the question, the right way to win back a cheating GF, is to not win her back at all. Move on, because she has bad morals and character and isn't worth winning back. Don't throw your pearls to the swine.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Winning back a cheating GF?

No, no, NO!!!!

The cheating GF should be trying to win the BBF back!


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)

Following is the prescribed remedial action when confronted with the urge to win back a cheating girlfriend :

1) punch yourself hard in the face
2) repeat step 1 until you no longer want to win back a cheating girlfriend


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

The right way to win back a cheating girlfriend? And you think it's _"You should've waited. I was worth it."_? That's a guilt trip if I've ever seen one.

Guys, there's an easier way to win back a cheating girlfriend or wife if you ever get the ILYBINILWY speach. Easy, just three words. And those words are....Yes.... I'm.... Free!:smthumbup: Because cheaters hate not being happy themselves and seeing you in a better place. 

This video is just more of the Hollywood fantasy of the white night coming to save the damsel in distress and victim of her own torment from a situation she could get her own self out of. If a woman leaves a good man for a guy who beats her and cheats on her and won't leave the jerk or find a more healthy relationship no matter how logical that argument might be. It's because she likes being the perpetual damsel in distress to this jerk and having someone she can blame all of her problems on. Healthy women like healthy relationships, broken women love jerks. 
The Next Guy: Did your Ex-Girlfriend or Ex-Wife Downgrade? | Shrink4Men


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Just curious guys.
So what would your views be on how to R , if he cheated first and messed up all over causing a lot of hurt - then she leaves and hooks up with someone else ?


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

whitehawk said:


> Just curious guys.
> So what would your views be on how to R , if he cheated first and messed up all over causing a lot of hurt - then she leaves and hooks up with someone else ?


"They'd be cheering and screaming: "YOU GO, GIRL!"


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)

whitehawk said:


> Just curious guys.
> So what would your views be on how to R , if he cheated first and messed up all over causing a lot of hurt - then she leaves and hooks up with someone else ?


My view would be that very likely neither he nor she is ready for a LTR.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

18yrs actually, 12 married, 1 d and an extremely difficult 5yrs prior.
Shouldn't he have had the chance to put things right first with so much at stake ?


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)

Granted that the circumstances surrounding cheating are rarely cut an dry, I'm of the personal opinion that when a spouse is cheated on it is 100% the BS's call whether to R or D. The WS doesn't "deserve" anything, and if the WS is so concerned now with all that is at stake, where was that attitude when he/she was cheating? Seems to me the WS was able to put all that out of his/her mind while cheating.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Davelli0331 said:


> Granted that the circumstances surrounding cheating are rarely cut an dry, I'm of the personal opinion that when a spouse is cheated on it is 100% the BS's call whether to R or D. The WS doesn't "deserve" anything, and if the WS is so concerned now with all that is at stake, where was that attitude when he/she was cheating? Seems to me the WS was able to put all that out of his/her mind while cheating.


It's kinda like putting a premium on "winning back" a best friend who conspired with one of your enemy's to rob you and steal a bunch of money, putting your life off course.


----------



## WayUpNorth (Dec 14, 2013)

Davelli0331 said:


> Following is the prescribed remedial action when confronted with the urge to win back a cheating girlfriend :
> 
> 1) punch yourself hard in the face
> 2) repeat step 1 until you no longer want to win back a cheating girlfriend


#1. Punch yourself in the ball sack.
#2. Repeat as necessary until the urge subsides.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

WayUpNorth said:


> #1. Punch yourself in the ball sack.
> #2. Repeat as necessary until the urge subsides.


Nah man, for ever time your EX girlfriend cheated on you.... 

You go have sex with two other women. 

Don't hurt your balls because you're feelings are hurt. Go get your rocks off and enjoy your penis and testicles with someone else.


----------



## Davelli0331 (Apr 29, 2011)

Nsweet said:


> Nah man, for ever time your EX girlfriend cheated on you....
> 
> You go have sex with two other women.
> 
> Don't hurt your balls because you're feelings are hurt. Go get your rocks off and enjoy your penis and testicles with someone else.


That made me think of this









(sorry to all you vegans out there)


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

You can whoop the other dude, like was done on the short flick from the movie. Whoop the guy until he has sufficiently been dominated and hopefully he is still slightly conscious. Then say "you can have her". You drive to your place, start packing her **** into boxes. "Take your $hit and let him take care of you, i'm done".


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> Loved " The Expendables " movie sequels , loved every single hit movie Statham acted in.
> I Like Jason Statham , but he seems to be a wuss around women in real life just like in his movie personae .
> 
> *IMO , a man his age , having accomplished that phenomenal level of success ought not to accept and have that kind of drama in his (real )love life* .


Could it be that he actually likes the drama? I think some men do and need it.


----------



## Singledude21 (Feb 21, 2013)

Win a back a cheating GF...

Yuck. Reminds me of that movie with Steve Carol where his wife has an affair and actually does stuff to win her back. Should have forgotten about her, let her have her new boy toy.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Singledude21 said:


> Win a back a cheating GF...
> 
> Yuck. Reminds me of that movie with Steve Carell where his wife has an affair and actually does stuff to win her back. Should have forgotten about her, let her have her new boy toy.


Tell me about it. She cheats on Steve Carell (who's dorky, but sweet) and leaves him for that apple faced doll perpetual monster/child molester typecast actor Kevin Bacon. And then it's implied in the movie that he's been married twice and has a daughter from a previous marriage he lets that PUA have his way with. That whole movie was just terrible when you think about it.


----------



## helolover (Aug 24, 2012)

manticore said:


> yes, that is why women have become so dump with the new tv series and movies:
> 
> - Having an affair if you have problems in the marriage or if you have a soccer mom life (monotony) is romantic and you can live with the memory forever.
> - Sleep with other men is a good way to give your man a lesson that he is taking you for granted, in the end he will fight for you and make the impossible to have you back.
> ...


Don't forget the Eat, Pray, Love movie. Divorce Fantasy chick flick. 100 million copies of Shades of Gray sold too. I bet the guys aren't the ones buying this….


----------

